# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  PLIVIT C 500mg TABLETE S PRODULJENIM OSLOBAĐANJEM

## ivana zg

Došla sam u ljekarnu i zamolila da mi daju neki " malo bolji" vitamin C, i naglasila da dojim, nisu mi htjeli dati nekakav prirodni nego ovaj Plivit C, kada sam došla doma imala sam što i vidit; kao prvo ovo su tablete koje se moraju cijele progutati, a ne šumeće što ja nema šanse da popoijem i piše da se posavjetujem s lječnikom ako dojim ili sam trudna!!!!!!!!


Tablete sadrže;*titanijev oksid(E171), laktozu, kukuruzni škrob, hipermelozu, ceulozu, mikrokristalična, kopovidon, magnezijev stearat, polivinilni alkohol, djelomično hidroliziran, makrogol, talk i boje quinoline yellow (E104) sunset yellow (E110) i indigotine (E132)*

To su tablete s produljenim oslobađanjem 500mg, oložene su filmom, iz njih se vitamin C postepeno otpušta tijekom 12 sati....



smijem li dojiti??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beba ima 18 mjeseci

Mjere opreza

Prije uzimanja vitamina C posavjetujte se sa liječnikom ili ljekarnikom ukoliko:
1. bolujete od dijabetesa
2. bolujete od bolesti bubrega i imate povećan rizik od bubrežnih kamenaca
3. ste osjetljivi na tartrazin (industrijsko bojilo)
4. ste osjetljivi na sulfite
5. ćete biti podvrgnuti testiranju krvi u stolici
6. uzimate varfarin (Marivarin)

Vitamin C je prema FDA klasifikaciji lijekova u trudnoći (eng. Food and Drug Administration - Agencija za hranu i lijekove) klasificiran u grupu C što znači da nije poznato utječe li askorbinska kiselina na nerođeno dijete. Male količine su potrebne za normalan razvoj ploda, no nije poznat učinak velikih doza i dugotrajnog uzimanja vitamina C.

Vitamin C se izlučuje putem majčina mlijeka. Ukoliko dojite, svakako se konzultirajte sa liječnikom ili ljekarnikom.

Popratne pojave

Prestanite sa uzimanjem askorbinska kiseline ukoliko vam se javi alergijska reakcija - poteškoće s disanjem, sužavanje grla, oticanje usnica, jezika ili lica.

Postoji mogućnost da se jave i neke manje ozbiljne pojave, posebno ukoliko se uzimaju velike doze. Neke od njih su proljev, mučnina ili disurija.

Moguće interakcije

Posavjetujte se sa liječnikom ukoliko uzimate neke od navedenih preparata:
preparati s estrogenom estradiol, estradiol + noretisteron, estradiol-hemihidrat 
oralni kontraceptivi norgestrel + etinilestradiol, levonorgestrel + etinilestradiol, norgestimat + etinilestradiol, gestoden + etinilestradiol 
antitrombotici varfarin 

Ukoliko uzimate neki od navedenih preparata, možda nećete moći uzimati askorbinska kiselinu, ili ćete unos askorbinska kiseline morati uskladiti i pažljivo pratiti





dijabetes

bubrežni kamenci

tartrazin

varfarin





MOGU LI DOJITI????  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jelcek

Joj ja sam popila vitamin c 50 mg od Plive i nisam mogla cijelu noć spavati!!!!!!!! ko da sam popila 5 kava. 
joj da sam to znala za vrijeme faxa!
inače taj od 50 mg se preporuča za malu djecu.

----------


## magriz

> nekakav prirodni nego ovaj Plivit C,


vitamin C je askorbinska kiselina
ne proizvodi se izolacijom iz pr. naranče, limuna, paprike... već se sintetizira - dakle - na djelu je kemija...
sve ostalo što si navela jesu pomoćne supstance koje osiguravaju da se tableta na odgovarajućem mjestu razgradi, te da se vit.C oslobađa kroz dulje vrijeme...

ne paničariti - smiješ dojiti...sve napisano u uputama je obaveza farm. kuće i isto će pisati na ovom i pr. belupovom ili dietpharmovom vit.C

osobno - uzela bih običan plivit C, ne ovaj...

ali ne brini, bebi neće ništa biti   :Kiss:

----------


## kikic

Ja na preporuku pedijatra uzimam plivit C od 500 mg, običan. To mi je rečeno do negdje 6. mjeseca tj. kad dijete počne samo papati voće

----------


## Lovorka

Najsigurnija i najjeftinija je čista askorbinska kiselina, tj. vitamin C u prahu iz DM-a. 100 grama - 14 tak kn. Uzimaš nekoliko puta na dan otopljeno u tekućini, i tako ostvariš to "produženo djelovanje".

----------


## magriz

> Najsigurnija i najjeftinija je čista askorbinska kiselina, tj. vitamin C u prahu iz DM-a. 100 grama - 14 tak kn. Uzimaš nekoliko puta na dan otopljeno u tekućini, i tako ostvariš to "produženo djelovanje".


upitnog porijekla, bez izlazne kontrole

----------


## katajina

Smiješ dojiti!   :Smile:  
I netko je napisao da nije mogao spavati od vit. c, zato se vitamini preporučuju uzimati ujutro, jer daju energiju   :Wink:

----------


## ivana zg

ja ta plivit C i da hoću ne mogu progutati, za mene su te tableta prevelike, a gristi se ne smiju?????  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:  

kupila sam danas u DM za nekih 10 kn (plivit košta 36kn) Vitamin C od HUXOL-a proizvođać je NUTRISUN GmbH & Co. KG 21218 Seevetal, Njemačka, za Hrvatsku uvozi AWT International d.o.o.

muči me ovo d.o.o. jel imao tko iskustva s ovima- to su šumeče tablete bez šećera_valjda nisu sumnjivog porijekla????? :?  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## magriz

običan plivit c možeš izgristi, možeš smrvit i popit s malo vode...
a nisu nešto turbo velike...

ja osobno ne bih pila šumeće vitamine, ali to sam ja...

----------


## martinaP

> Lovorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Najsigurnija i najjeftinija je čista askorbinska kiselina, tj. vitamin C u prahu iz DM-a. 100 grama - 14 tak kn. Uzimaš nekoliko puta na dan otopljeno u tekućini, i tako ostvariš to "produženo djelovanje".
> 
> 
> upitnog porijekla, bez izlazne kontrole


I bez mogućnosti točnog doziranja.

----------


## bree

Definitivno vitamin C nema nikakavih štetnih učinaka kod dojenja ako se uzima u preporučenim količinama a apsolutno je potreban majci svaki dan (kao i svi ostali vitamini topljivi u vodi ako se ne uzimaju dovoljno u prehrani) . Ja bi ti preporučila da slobodno nastaviš s tim Plivinim s produljenim djelovanjem iz više razloga.
Zato što ima tzv. produljeno djelovanje tj. ne otopi se sav odmah u želudcu i takav dođe u krv i mlijeko i onda se brzo mokraćom izluči iz organizma nego se tijekom dana stalno otpušta manja koncentracija što omogućava i maksimalno iskorištenje.
Plivit C je registriran kao lijek što znači da podliježe puno većoj kontroli od bilo kakvog pripravka iz DM.
Eto toliko

----------


## Lovorka

> Definitivno vitamin C nema nikakavih štetnih učinaka kod dojenja ako se uzima u preporučenim količinama a apsolutno je potreban majci svaki dan (kao i svi ostali vitamini topljivi u vodi ako se ne uzimaju dovoljno u prehrani) . Ja bi ti preporučila da slobodno nastaviš s tim Plivinim s produljenim djelovanjem iz više razloga.
> Zato što ima tzv. produljeno djelovanje tj. ne otopi se sav odmah u želudcu i takav dođe u krv i mlijeko i onda se brzo mokraćom izluči iz organizma nego se tijekom dana stalno otpušta manja koncentracija što omogućava i maksimalno iskorištenje.
> Plivit C je registriran kao lijek što znači da podliježe puno većoj kontroli od bilo kakvog pripravka iz DM.
> Eto toliko


Čista askorbinska kiselina je upravo to - askorbinska kiselina, tu "marka" ne igra ulogu. Osim što joj diže cijenu. No, tko voli nek izvoli. I što više to bolje. Ne može biti previše.

----------


## Lovorka

Linus Pauling - dobitnik Nobelove nagrade za kemiju je zagovarao uzimanje mega doza vitamina C i raskrinkavao farmacutsku industriju koja zbog profita uporno osporava i umanjuje učinak uzimanja velikih doza tog vitamina. 
Naravno da je moguće točno dozirati i vitamin C u prahu, recimo ona plava žlica koja se nalazi u pakiranjima dječje hrane - u nju stane točno 10 grama vitamina C. To je, na primjer, meni idealna dnevna doza koju podijelim na nekoliko dnevnih. No, da ne duljim, postoji knjiga autora Linusa Paulinga "Kako živjeti dulje i osjećati se bolje", koju od srca preporučujem svima.

----------


## mim

Ono što se naziva "Vitamin C" ne znači uvijek da je riječ o askorbinskoj kiselini. Postoje preparati čiste askorbinske kiseline (sintetička, obično vrlo niske cijene). Apsorbira se vrlo malo od unešene pojedinačne doze, ostatak se izlučuje. Veća koncentracija tj. doza može uzrokovati dijareju, a nadražuje i želučanu sluznicu. 

Postoje preparati askorbata. Za razliku od askorbinske kiseline bolje se apsorbiraju i ne izazivaju podražaj želuca, ali pojedinačna apsorbirana doza također nije velika (tj. većina se izluči iz organizma). Askorbat se često nalazi u preparatima zajedno s bioflavonoidima koji imaju protuupalno djelovanje. 
Ne znači da je svaki "C-vitamin" sintetički. Itekako se izolira iz prirodnih izvora (zajedno s bioflavonoidima) i u tom slučaju se puno bolje apsorbira i iskorištava u organizmu. 

Ovaj s produženim djelovanjem ustvari je esterificirani oblik koji se polako otpušta i zato djeluje duže. 

Netko je spominjao šumeći C-vitamin. Osobno sam uvijek protiv tih eferveta jer unosom takve tekućine unosimo ustvari i CO2 koji relativno loše djeluje na kiselost u organizmu. U gotovo sve efervete dodani su i umjetni zaslađivači, a cijena takvih preparata govori dovoljno o porijeklu C-vitamina. Uvijek se u njima nalazi sintetički oblik. 

U svakom slučaju-potrebno je dobro čitati deklaraciju.

----------


## magriz

> Ono što se naziva "Vitamin C" ne znači uvijek da je riječ o askorbinskoj kiselini. *Postoje preparati čiste askorbinske kiseline (sintetička, obično vrlo niske cijene).* Apsorbira se vrlo malo od unešene pojedinačne doze, ostatak se izlučuje. Veća koncentracija tj. doza može uzrokovati dijareju, a nadražuje i želučanu sluznicu. 
> 
> 
> *Ne znači da je svaki "C-vitamin" sintetički. Itekako se izolira iz prirodnih izvora* (zajedno s bioflavonoidima) i u tom slučaju se puno bolje apsorbira i iskorištava u organizmu.


ajde mi, molim te, nabroji proizvođače vit C koji ga ne sintetizira, nego izolira iz naranče/limuna/kiselog kupusa?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ono što se naziva "Vitamin C" ne znači uvijek da je riječ o askorbinskoj kiselini. *Postoje preparati čiste askorbinske kiseline (sintetička, obično vrlo niske cijene).* Apsorbira se vrlo malo od unešene pojedinačne doze, ostatak se izlučuje. Veća koncentracija tj. doza može uzrokovati dijareju, a nadražuje i želučanu sluznicu. 
> 
> 
> *Ne znači da je svaki "C-vitamin" sintetički. Itekako se izolira iz prirodnih izvora* (zajedno s bioflavonoidima) i u tom slučaju se puno bolje apsorbira i iskorištava u organizmu. 
> 
> 
> ajde mi, molim te, nabroji proizvođače vit C koji ga ne sintetizira, nego izolira iz naranče/limuna/kiselog kupusa?


Mislim da te proizvođači ne zanimaju nego si samo prigodno došla prevrnuti očima   :Wink:   . 
Naime, zaista postoji izolacija C-vitamina iz prirodnih izvora, ali to nije kupus-ni svježi ni kiseli. Ti bi to kao (očito) stručnjak trebala znati.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lovorka

Imam vrlo osjetljivu želučanu sluznicu i uzimanje velikih doza C vitamina mi ne pravi probleme. Što se tiče dijareje, do nje dolazi ako se odjednom uzme velika količina na koju crijeva nisu naviknuta (odličan laksativ nakon poroda   :Wink:  ). Treba postupno povećavati količinu i neće biti problema s dijarejom.

Između ostalog, C vitamin pouzdano uklanja candidu iz crijeva, a posredno onda i iz cijelog organizma.  U početku uzimanje C vitamina izaziva vjetrove, upravo zbog prisutne candide u crijevima kojoj C vitamin izrazito ne prija. Upravo to "crkavanje" candide dovodi do vjetrova   :Grin:  .

Uzimanje C vitamina s bioflavonoidima je korisnije nego uzimanje samog C vitamina. U cijeloj ovoj priči bitno je shvatiti da uzimanje dodatnih količina vitamina C, ne opravdava smanjivanje unosa njegovih prirodnih izvora. U svakom slučaju, dobitna kombinacija je uzimati puno voća i povrća, i još puno dodatnog vitamina C.

I ne znam zašto se čak i tema o jednom tako dobrom i korisnom vitaminu mora pretvoriti u prepucavanje i "pametovanje" - tako suvišno, tako nepotrebno, tako tipično za ovaj forum. Na žalost svih nas.

----------


## tanja1230

> ajde mi, molim te, nabroji proizvođače vit C koji ga ne sintetizira, nego izolira iz naranče/limuna/kiselog kupusa?


I ja sam ovih dana u potrazi za vitaminima pa samo da se kratko ubacim u ovu raspravu. Evo što sam ja pronašla.

ASKORBAT C

UPUTA ZA UZIMANJE
Dijete 2 do 4 godine - 150 mg praha
Od 4-12 godine - 300 mg praha
Iza 12 godine, odrasli - četvrtina čajne žlice
Preporučuje se Twinlabov Ascorbate C uzeti sa vodom, sokom ili vrućom vodom kao čajni napitak, dodati med ili zasladiti po želji

NAMJENA - Ova formula C vitamina pruža blagi izvor C vitamina iz 100% djelotvornog, čistog, kristaliničnog C vitamina, nekiselog kalcijevog askorbata, sa bogatim sadržajem bioflavonoida. Sadrži sušene dijelove voća šipka i acerole bez ikakvog dodanog šećera. Trenutno se otapa u vodi. Vitamin C poznati je antioksidans, ali i vitamin svestrane uloge u organizmu koji se lako dade potrošiti u stresnim ili tjelesno zahtjevnim situacijama, pa tada i sve te funkcije trpe njegov nedostatak. U kombinaciji je sa prirodno sadržanim bioflavonoidima koji sinergistički djeluju sa C vitaminom, a posebno na kvalitetu i jačanje venskih i kapilarnih sustava, kože i alergija. Preporučuje se kod ateroskleroze, slabosti imuniteta, degenerativnih bolesti.

NE SADRŽI - slobodnu askorbinsku kiselinu, koštanu srž, dolomit ili minerale dodane u bilo kojem obliku, dodane umjetne boje i konzervanse, šećer, dekstrozu, glukozu, med, melasu, nikakve dodatke za instantizaciju jer oni postupkom priprave uništavaju nutritivne sastojke. Nije korozivan za zube.

OKUS - prirodni voćni okus šipka i acerole 


Na ovoj stranici ima još nekoliko "prirodno" dobijenih vitamina C; iz šipka, acerole i sl.
http://www.tegobe.com/samolijecenje/...vitamin_c.html

----------


## tanja1230

*How to read labels*

Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) 	

Citrus, Rose Hips, Acerola Berries                      Natural
Ascorbic Acid                                                    Synthetic
If source not given 	                                       Synthetic

Vidim da se sve kvalitetnije forme vitamina c reklamiraju da nisu dobivene iz kukuruznog škroba.

----------


## Lovorka

"Kvalitetnije" forme vitamina C se itekako moraju reklamirati kako bi opravdale njihovu visoku cijenu. Nema baš nikakvog razloga kupovati skuplji C vitamin. Jeftini C vitamin je djelotvoran i siguran, sve ostalo su podvale farmaceutske industrije kojoj to ne odgovara.

----------


## tanja1230

> "Kvalitetnije" forme vitamina C se itekako moraju reklamirati kako bi opravdale njihovu visoku cijenu. Nema baš nikakvog razloga kupovati skuplji C vitamin. Jeftini C vitamin je djelotvoran i siguran, sve ostalo su podvale farmaceutske industrije kojoj to ne odgovara.


 Doziranje [uredi]
RDA Recommended Dietary Allowance i UL Tolerable Upper Intake Level - Vitamina C
RDA za muškarca 	90 mg po danu
RDA za ženu 	75 mg po danu
Maksimalna gornja granica za muškarca 	2,000 mg po danu
Maksimalna gornja granica za ženu 	2,000 mg po danu

Ovo je citat sa WIKIpedie
RDA vitamina C nije dovoljna količina tog nutrijenta po mišljenju većine znanstvenika. Odnedavno, stručnjaci sugeriraju povećavanje RDA na 100 - 200 mg vitamina C dnevno za odrasle. Doza vitamina C od 500mg, pa i od jednog grama, je postala politički ispravna što je opravdano činjenicom količine vitamina C u raznim farmaceutskim proizvodima askorbata (C-500, C-1000). *Uvijek je bolje koristiti prirodnu inačicu vitamina C, jer dolazi sa bioflavonoidima.* 75mg od ukupne količine vitamina C trebalo bi potjecati iz namirnica.
Mislim da se sintetski proizvedeni vitamini i oni dobiveni iz prirodnih namirnica ipak ne mogu uspoređivati. 
A najkvalitetniji unos vitamina je hranom, sirovo voće i povrće, po mogućnosti organsko.

----------


## mim

> "Kvalitetnije" forme vitamina C se itekako moraju reklamirati kako bi opravdale njihovu visoku cijenu. Nema baš nikakvog razloga kupovati skuplji C vitamin. Jeftini C vitamin je djelotvoran i siguran, sve ostalo su podvale farmaceutske industrije kojoj to ne odgovara.


Lovorka, da ne trošim suvišne riječi samo ću ti (zbog ostalih) reći da si jaaaaaako u krivu. Običnu askorbinsku kiselinu ti ja napravim za pola sata u kućnoj radinosti i uz nešto kemikalija. Ja to ne bih pila. 
Kvalitetan preparat s vremenskim otpuštanjem, uz dodatak bioflavonoida košta-ma što ti pričala o tome. I ne znam od kud ti hrabrosti da na podforumu na kojem su dojilje daješ ovako neistinite informacije sa ovakvom sigurnošću.

----------


## Lovorka

Hrabrost mi dolazi od informiranosti, a informiram se od ljudi koji se bave znanostvenim radom na području kemije i biofizike, na primjer...  :Wink:  
Ako osoba tog obrazovanja uzima C vitamin iz DMa, ja joj vjerujem.

Ne govorim protiv C vitamina s vremenskim otpuštanjem u kombinaciji s bioflavonoidima, nego jednostavno govorim za uzimanje C vitamina u što većoj dozi i tvrdim da je C vitamin iz DM-a kvalitetan preparat koji se može podijeliti na nekoliko manjih doza dnevno. 

Koliko će dojilja ustrajno i svakodnevno uzimati skupe vitaminske preparate? 0,2 ili 0,3 posto? Većini žena to je jako skupo i neće uzimati nikakav C vitamin ako ih ti, po mojim spoznajama potpuno pogrešno, informiraš kako je C vitamin iz DM-a loš.

----------


## Lovorka

...znanstvenim, naravno, a ne znanostvenim...  :Smile:

----------


## Lovorka

I usput, da ne bi bilo zabune, ne radim u DM-u, da bih se toliko trudila oko svega ovoga. Niti želim ovdje biti u pravu. Navela sam naslov knjige autora čiji autoritet nitko ne može osporiti, a knjigu svatko može posuditi u knjižnici. Time napuštam ovu temu jer sve dalje postaje borba oko toga tko je u pravu.

----------


## mim

> nego jednostavno govorim za uzimanje C vitamina u što većoj dozi i tvrdim da je C vitamin iz DM-a kvalitetan preparat koji se može podijeliti na nekoliko manjih doza dnevno.


  :Rolling Eyes:  
Da, i onda će stalim zakiseljavanjem urina nastati kristali oksalata od čega će se lijepo stvoriti kamenci u bubrezima. Upravo to se može dogoditi kod konstantnog uzimanja askrosbinske kiseline koju ti preporučuješ (npr. one iz DM-a: kad ga već sama spominješ). 
Za turdnice i dojilje je bolje da ga uopće ne uzimaju ako si ne mogu priuštiti kvalitetniji. 



> Hrabrost mi dolazi od informiranosti, a informiram se od ljudi koji se bave znanostvenim radom na području kemije i biofizike, na primjer...


...biofizika nema veze s dodacima u prehrani. Kemija ima. Upravo kemijski tehnolozi proizvode taj C-vitamin iz DM-a kojeg spominješ. Ne farmaceuti, ne nutricionisti, ne liječnici. 

Pročitaj barem nekoliko stručnih radova na tu temu pa ćeš možda u njima uočiti vrlo mali postotak apsorpcije askorbinske kiseline, još manju biološku raspoložljivost apsorbirane doze, drastičan pad pH urina što za logičnu posljedicu ima stvaranje kamenaca. I sve to preporučuješ trudnicama (kojima su bubrezi već dovoljno opterećeni), dojiljama i ostalima za koje ne znaš u kakvom su im stanju bubrezi. 

Jedno je informirati se od ljudi koji se time bave, a drugo osobno se time baviti. Vrlo odgovorno tvrdim da je ono što pišeš lažna informacija.

----------


## Lovorka

A ja vidim da ti nemaš pojma.

----------


## mim

> A ja vidim da ti nemaš pojma.


A ja vidim da ti radiš u DM-u   :Grin:  

Evo, da nekaj naučiš:



> Vitamin C can be transformed in the body to oxalate, which is a common constituent of kidney stones.





> If you take to much vitamin C, you can overdose, just as you would with a typical drug. This is rare, because vitamin C is water soluble and high amounts will leave the body at a normal rate, but when it does happen, it can cause kidney stones and interfere with vitamin B12 absorption, causing anemia. Diarrhea is also a side effect.





> Vitamin C, especially in the doses exceeding daily recommended dietary allowance may result in oxalate crystallization, formation of advanced glycation end products and even exert prooxidant effect.





> The finding that ascorbate supplementation increased urinary total and endogenous oxalate levels suggested that this practice is a risk factor for individuals predisposed to kidney stones.





> The popularity of vitamin C can be attributed to Linus Pauling who, in the 1970s, recommended the use of vitamin C for the prevention of influenza. Vitamin C has subsequently been used extensively in a wide range of diseases. Ascorbic acid (vitamin C) has been incriminated as a possible risk factor for calcium oxalate stones due to its enzymatic conversion into oxalate. However, this lithogenic role has never been clearly established. Studies evaluating the effect of ascorbic acid on lithogenesis have reported contradictory results. Ascorbic acid has also been extensively used as an urine acidifier for the treatment of chronic or recurrent urinary tract infection. Once again, the data of the literature are contradictory. The purpose of this article was to review the effects of ascorbic acid on lithogenesis and urinary pH based on a review of the literature.





> High percentage metabolic conversion of ascorbate to oxalate in this subject caused relative hyperoxaluria and crystalluria, the latter manifesting itself as haematuria. Clinicians need to be alerted to the potential dangers of large dose ingestion of vitamin C in some individuals.





> Time napuštam ovu temu jer sve dalje postaje borba oko toga tko je u pravu.


Reče Lovorka, a ja potpisujem.

----------


## Riana

ja uzimam svaki drugi-treći dan Dietpharmnov Bio-C 500 također s 24 h djelovanje i bioflavonidima  i dojim i trudna sam. košta nekih 40 kn i ima ih 40 tableta. znači traje mi dva mjeseca.
Znam imati krvarenja iz zubnog mesa kad perem zube, a s ovime nemam.

i da kao što netko reče, pije se najbolje ujutro

----------


## martinaP

> Lovorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "Kvalitetnije" forme vitamina C se itekako moraju reklamirati kako bi opravdale njihovu visoku cijenu. Nema baš nikakvog razloga kupovati skuplji C vitamin. Jeftini C vitamin je djelotvoran i siguran, sve ostalo su podvale farmaceutske industrije kojoj to ne odgovara.
> 
> 
> Lovorka, da ne trošim suvišne riječi samo ću ti (zbog ostalih) reći da si jaaaaaako u krivu. Običnu askorbinsku kiselinu ti ja napravim za pola sata u kućnoj radinosti i uz nešto kemikalija. Ja to ne bih pila. 
> Kvalitetan preparat s vremenskim otpuštanjem, uz dodatak bioflavonoida košta-ma što ti pričala o tome. I ne znam od kud ti hrabrosti da na podforumu na kojem su dojilje daješ ovako neistinite informacije sa ovakvom sigurnošću.


Potpisujem mim. Lovorka, olako daješ sasvim pogrešne savjete, koji nekome mogu ugroziti zdravlje. Vjerujem da nisi imala loše namjere.

----------

